# Welches Gewinde ist das?



## DerBreuberger (25. August 2016)

Hallo alle miteinander,
wir Angler habe doch einiges an Zubehör, welches mit Gewinde verbunden wird. Zum Beispiel der Kescherkopf mit dem Kescherstab, oder der Bankstick mit dem Bisanzeiger, oder das Gewinde am Unterfangkescher. Aber was für ein Gewinde ist das?

M8 ist es nicht.
M10 ist es nicht.
M10 Feingewinde ist es nicht.
Ich vermute etwas aus dem Englischen.  Evtl. Whitworth, sprich Zoll-Gewinde.
Wer weiß es genau? (Bitte keine Vermutungen)
Danke im Voraus


----------



## gründler (25. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Gewinde ist das?*

Wird seit Jahren als Englisches Gewinde in der Angelszene verbreitet.

#h


----------



## DerBreuberger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Gewinde ist das?*

Hallo





gründler schrieb:


> Englisches Gewinde


Danke! Aber das reicht mir nicht. Das ist ein Name, ohne genaue Spezifikation.

Bei Wikipedia gibt es diese Seite. Ist das Gewinde darunter und welches ist es genau?


----------



## Revilo62 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Gewinde ist das?*

3/8'' BSF heisst das Gewinde

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Gewinde ist das?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=83771


----------



## DerBreuberger (25. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Gewinde ist das?*

DANKE!
Ich werde es testen!


----------



## fischbär (25. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Gewinde ist das?*

Ist das nicht das gleiche, was auch an Kamerastativen dran ist?


----------



## Bodensee89 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Welches Gewinde ist das?*

Das Anglergewinde ist 3/8 bsf x 20. 

Werkzeug gibts bei Ebay unter der Bezeichnung Anglergewinde.


----------



## Navi Guide (23. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen....Wer weiss denn bitte welchen Bolzendurchmesser ich nehmen muss um das 3/8 BSF Gewinde zu schneiden...ist das ein M10er Bolzen oder M9 Bolzen? Ich muss mir eine neue Schraube für meinen Bissanzeiger schneiden...mein Sohn hat ihn schief auf das RodPod geschraubt....leider....ebenso die Hülse. Das fertige Gewinde hat 9,41mm...LG Navi Guide


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. September 2021)

Ist ungefähr identisch mit M10x1, 25 Feingewinde, das passt auch in das englische BSF 3/8.


----------



## Wollebre (23. September 2021)

vielleicht findest du was auf dieser Webseite, oder dort anfragen

www.bohrerdiscount24.de/metallbearbeitung/gewindebohrer/?p=1


----------



## Navi Guide (23. September 2021)

Danke schön für die Info...ich habe mir das Schneideset gekauft für das Gewinde und wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob ich als Rohling M10er oder M9er Bolzen bzw Stange nehmen müsste um auf die 9,41 mm zu kommen...LG Navi Guide...ich glaube ich probiere M9er zu erst da das Gewinde beim schneiden ja noch gestaucht wird und ein wenig breiter wird...


----------



## Hecht100+ (23. September 2021)

Wenn du einen M9 Bolzen nimmst, müsstest du das Schneideisen so darüber stecken können.  Du brauchst für M10 ein Bolzendurchmesser von 9,85 mm, für M9 8,87 mm. Also kann ein M9 Bolzen eigentlich nicht halten.


----------



## Blueser (23. September 2021)

Nicht nur eigentlich, drauf schneiden geht schlecht . Beim Walzen eines Gewindes sieht das allerdings anders aus, im Heimwerkerbereich aber eher unüblich.


----------



## kuttenkarl (23. September 2021)

der außendurchm. bei 3/8 bsf x 20 ist 9,525mm.


----------

